# Guess my type, step by step.



## Lameroid (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey everybody, I'm a Russian Asperger's teenager, age 18. I'm unsure with my personality type (I have both E and I parts, S and N, T and F, but probably I am more of a P than a J), but it's hard for me to remember and list all of my personality parts in a single topic, so let's just start describing me step by step.


For first, am I an Extrovert or an Introvert?

I was pretty convinced I'm an Extrovert until recently I realized I have some discernible Introvert parts in my personality (a fully extroverted aspie is a rare breed for sure), so I'm not really sure. I like having more friends, going somewhere with friends (though I don't really have problems going somewhere alone as well) and generally pretty outgoing, but I can be very awkward in social situations or making new acquaints, not always comfortable among people that are unknown to me, sometimes I want to be alone for a whole (not always but sometimes, usually when I'm tired) also I'm often pretty shy, meaning I'm not super introverted or super extroverted. Probably I'm even an Ambivert, but not really sure.

To be continued...


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

well it doesn't really matter what your type is, you are still growing, it will most def change in your 20s, come back when you are older.

to humor you, do you feel energized after you have gone to a party, in a large crowd or a group of strangers?

if yes, extrovert

if not, introvert.


----------



## Lameroid (Nov 16, 2015)

wickedly said:


> well it doesn't really matter what your type is, you are still growing, it will most def change in your 20s, come back when you are older.
> 
> to humor you, do you feel energized after you have gone to a party, in a large crowd or a group of strangers?
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I don't go partying with people I don't even know on my own, but I would easily go party with my friends.
Energized? Ummm...maybe sometimes. Depending on what my mood is


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

Lameroid said:


> Hmmm... I don't go partying with people I don't even know on my own, but I would easily go party with my friends.
> Energized? Ummm...maybe sometimes. Depending on what my mood is


introvert


----------



## Lameroid (Nov 16, 2015)

wickedly said:


> introvert


Do you often see:
- an introvert who has A LOT of friends and likes it?
- an outgoing introvert?
- an introvert who often doesn't really think of what he(she)'s doing/saying?

Being shy among strangers and becoming a bit tired after being on public too long are very introverted parts though.

As I said before, I'm neither a 100% introvert or a 100% extrovert.


----------



## Lameroid (Nov 16, 2015)

Also, introverts usually tend to be more quiet, reserved and modest, which I not always am.


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

Lameroid said:


> Do you often see:
> - an introvert who has A LOT of friends and likes it?
> - an outgoing introvert?
> - an introvert who often doesn't really think of what he(she)'s doing/saying?
> ...


introvert.

if you will not take it seriously why should i give a fuck? nothing is 100% of everything, those four letters are just your dominant traits about yourself, not absolute traits.

I'm done replying.


----------



## catinthebath (Apr 16, 2016)

hmmm, okay, the most efficient way to figure out your type might be to figure out your dominant functions, because the letters are entirely dependent on the functions, but idk how much you know about the cognitive functions, i'm willing to try and help if you like

also @wickedly wtf is your problem, op is clearly new to this and you decide you need to be rude and unhelpful because?


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

catinthebath said:


> hmmm, okay, the most efficient way to figure out your type might be to figure out your dominant functions, because the letters are entirely dependent on the functions, but idk how much you know about the cognitive functions, i'm willing to try and help if you like
> 
> also @wickedly wtf is your problem, op is clearly new to this and you decide you need to be rude and unhelpful because?


I was never rude, i told him how it is, i humored him. he replied with idiocy. 


take the test
Keywords in google: "MBTI free test", the first 4 links on google.


----------



## Lameroid (Nov 16, 2015)

wickedly said:


> I was never rude, i told him how it is, i humored him. he replied with idiocy.


Idiocy?! Well, that's rude.
I'm AUTISTIC. Do you know what does AUTISM mean?

Most autistic people do tend to take some things TOO seriously, or strive for things they don't actually need.

If you don't want it, I won't even bother you.


----------



## Lameroid (Nov 16, 2015)

Let's continue. Am I Sensing or Intuitive?

I frankly don't know. Sometimes I can be sensing and sometimes I can be intuitive...


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

@Lameroid
To find your type you need to understand the cognitive functions.
First, take this test: Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes (or you can skip this step if you want, tests are not that good at determining your type, although they can give you a close result)
Second, read this Socionics - the16types.info - Jungian Functions in Interpretation of J. H. van der Hoop
It is long, but it is very helpful article in understanding the functions. Try to find which ones are your top 2.


----------



## catinthebath (Apr 16, 2016)

@wickedly you were rude, shockingly rude in fact, if op clearly didn't get the theory, for literally whatever reason, that doesn't mean you can call it idiocy and decide it's beneath you

i really don't get how you don't understand you were being rude, like idk whether you're elitist and think everyone should have the same knowledge base and frame of thought you do, or if you're just too much of an idiot to piece together the info available
@Lameroid if you would like me to try and help you out i'm willing to, either on this post, or on another, or in private messages, i can even just direct you to resources if you think that might be helpful


----------



## catinthebath (Apr 16, 2016)

and keys2cognition is a pretty good start point, Cognitive Function Test is another good one

if you do one or both of these tests, maybe post your results here and we can try and figure it out from there? cause the functions can guide us to the 4 letter type


----------



## Lameroid (Nov 16, 2015)

@Bitterself @catinthebath

Thanks, but I'm pretty hard at tests. Don't know why though.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@Lameroid
Could you not use Autism as an excuse.
Makes me cringe.
If you have Classical Autism then I could leeway on why you might be mad for being called an idiot.


----------



## Lameroid (Nov 16, 2015)

narcissistic said:


> @Lameroid
> Could you not use Autism as an excuse.
> Makes me cringe.
> If you have Classical Autism then I could leeway on why you might be mad for being called an idiot.


I have Asperger's.
Well, ok, I do admit that I act very dumb sometimes. That doesn't mean I'm really that dumb though. And it CERTAINLY doesn't mean some asshats can try to act clever and pick on it instead of actually helping.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Lameroid said:


> I have Asperger's.
> Well, ok, I do admit that I act very dumb sometimes. That doesn't mean I'm really that dumb though. And it CERTAINLY doesn't mean some asshats can try to act clever and pick on it instead of actually helping.


"I'm AUTISTIC. Do you know what does AUTISM mean?"
Aspergers has nothing to do with being "dumb", Classic Autism however though is stigmatized for being mentally challenged.

"pick on it" He didn't pick on you because you have Aspergers, he pick on you for giving information that has no value for his question.

"I have Asperger's." We know.


----------



## Lameroid (Nov 16, 2015)

@narcissistic

Look you cleverass, just STAY AWAY from my topic, I don't think I need your pathetic attempts to look clever right now


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Lameroid said:


> @narcissistic
> 
> Look you cleverass, just STAY AWAY from my topic, I don't think I need your pathetic attempts to look clever right now


If you say so, if you say so.


----------

